# Paint work station



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I needed a work station for my paints in the carving shop. I saw one of those old cast sewing machine tables...and was watching the SyFi channel...and ended up with this Art Machine. Cut from two two sheets of hardwood panel, painted with metal paint. Adding lights across the top tonight


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Omg that's Unreal! Besides mad skills , you sure have a great imagination Scott


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Wiley Coyote must have sent you the number for his ACME connection. :laugh2:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't help but love it...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Steampunkish; great job!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it but I would need a table that slid out to do my work on. Great job


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

How neat is that? Very unique.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the kind of work station that sort of calls you to come visit for a spell.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

here are some photos of the cut out design and layout for the two sheets of plywood.

the letters for ART MACHINE are backwards as I cut it all out from the back so I could router slots for the shelves to slide in.. which kind of worked.... thank God for black paint and wood screws.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott , now that you've had your new cnc router for a while , are you happy with the outcome ? 
Would you change anything or go with a different brand if you did it again?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

still like it. It runs and Runs. I lost one small switch 10 days ago, called up Cory at CNCrouterparts and he sent me two replacements no charge.

It does what the computer tells it to, and I am thinking of a second down the road. I look with envy on the Shopbot models that are completely assembled and have a huge support network, but the freight to Alaska and their 2 X price eliminates them for now. 

If I ever need full automatic tool change out.. i might think differently. I like it and just wish I could work at it all week. now that we have shut down the gallery for the winter, I am only up at the shop a few days a week. 

how are you doing Rainman? still thinking about stepping into one?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan is always thinking. It's getting him beyond that stage that is challenging.

HJ


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> *Wiley Coyote* must have sent you the number for his ACME connection. :laugh2:


Hi, Charles.

Are you referring to Oiver?

Just kidding, Oliver.


----------

